# Winston Barracks, Lanarkshire, March 08



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

After visiting Eastend House we were one the way back to Glasgow at the end of the day when we went past this site and did a quick stop and dived into the place, or what remains of it.

Opened in 1941 as the barracks to be home of the Cameronians it used to comprise of 4 big buildings interlinked by walkways with a good many houses and officers homes surrounding the main buildings. The site was closed as a barracks in 1968 and remained mothballed but still under MoD control until the mid 80's. The plan on holding on to it was that it could be quickly and easily setup as a hospital should it be needed in the event of conventional war, though obviously it was never needed for this purpose so in the mid 80's the MoD ceased upkeep on it. Soon after basic upkeep and maintenance was stopped by the MoD the pikies moved in and robbed it of anything worth any value and the village surrounding the barracks became overgrown and forgotten.

In 1994 the MoD relinquished all control of the site and sold it to a development company who recently got approval to flatten all of the village and surrounding houses and then rebuild 348 houses on the site and convert the 4 big buildings into 45 luxury apartments.

All that remains of the site now is the 4 main buildings and a lot of huge piles of rubble. The 4 main buildings are entirely stripped and dotted with asbestos containment tents and gaffer taped plastic sheets are everywhere. There is active work on the site so we were lucky to be passing on a Sunday and able to get in before the final nails are put in the coffin for this place.

Pictures straight from the camera:






























































~Shepy


----------



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

A couple o' HDR:
















~Shepy


----------



## wolfism (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting place ... I guess it's strangely fitting in a way because the Cameronians disappeared (as a regiment), so their former base gets flattened, too.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2008)

Although a bit basic it's still quite an interesting building. I like the courtyard...and the funky fireplace!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

Agree with foxy, really like that fireplace. And really like all the panelling in the same room, it looks great. Like the shape of the front (or back lol) door. Is this block the only one left now? and how big did it used to be?

Love the last pic in hdr, makes the sky look very stormy. excellent pics.

 Sal


----------



## Shepy (Apr 17, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Like the shape of the front (or back lol) door. Is this block the only one left now? and how big did it used to be?



Yeah, that's the back door 

As it says in the description at the start, that is the only block of 4 buildings left now which is about the size of 45 apartments, though in its prime it had a full village about it covering a few acres!

~Shepy


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers for that Shepy. and doh at me for not reading the start of the report properly. definitely need another coffee lol, thats my excuse and im sticking to it lmao.

 Sal


----------

